# Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

Angeln auf den Kuttern ist mehr als nur Fische fangen: 
Ein Angelerlebnis erster Klasse, Seeluft in der Nase, mit Angelkollegen zusammen sein und die Schiffsplanken nicht nur vom Ufer aus betrachten. Und Kutter müssen hohe Sicherheitsstandards erfüllen: 
Damit alle Angler nicht nur Fische fangen, sondern auch sicher heimkehren.

>>>	Seit 1985 kein schiffsbedingter Unfall bei den Angelkuttern

Nur zufriedene Angler sind Kunden, die wiederkommen. Ein zufriedener Angler hat Fische gefangen, oder weiss, dass Kapitän und Besatzung alles getan haben, um die Gäste an den Dorsch zu bringen.

Bitte beachtet deswegen: 
·	Kein Kapitän wird freiwillig „aus dem Schwarm“ fahren. Wenn aber der Kutter über eine Kante oder ein Wrack gedriftet ist, muss der Kapitän das Schiff aber wieder versetzen. 

·	Kein Kapitän wird „freiwillig“ viel fahren, damit die Angler weniger „Angelzeit haben“.  Denn das kostet nur Diesel. Wenn aber die Fische nicht an den angefahrenen Plätzen sind, oder wenn sie nicht beissen wollen, sucht ein guter Kapitän aber weiter, bis er beisswillige Fische findet.

Und hier noch ein paar Anmerkungen für „Neulinge“ auf einem Hochseeangelschiff:
·	Frühzeitiges Erscheinen an Bord sichert die guten Plätze an Bug oder Heck 

·	Keine Angelruten/Besenstiele zur Platzreservierung an die Reling binden und dann wieder verschwinden

·	Angelgerät und Fischkiste so stauen, dass sie auch bei Seegang nicht verrutschen kann

·	Das Gaffen grosser Fische (kleinere kann man über die Reling heben) der Besatzung überlassen, die weiss wie man mit einem Gaff umgeht

·	Nehmt keine Getränke oder Speisen mit an Bord. Die Besatzung lebt auch vom Verkauf.

·	Nicht übermässig Alkohol trinken: Betrunkene fangen weniger und gefährden die Angelkollegen

·	Auch im Sommer wasserdichte Kleidung und Schuhe parat halten

·	Wer schnell seekrank wird, sollte schon vorher entsprechende Mittel einnehmen

·	Der Beginn des Angelns wird mit einem Hupton signalisiert

·	Ein weiterer Hupton markiert das Ende der Drift. Dann bitte sofort die Angeln einholen, damit der Kapitän wieder das Schiff verlegen kann

·	Mehrere Huptöne markieren das Ende des Angeltages.

·	Verlasst auch bitte wieder nach dem schlachten und filieren den Platz wieder sauber. Der nächste Kollege wird sich freuen

·	Der Ton an Bord ist oft rau, aber herzlich. Denkt daran, dass die Besatzung nicht wie Ihr Urlaub hat, sondern täglich viele Stunden schwer für Euch arbeitet.

·	Bitte Mindestmasse beachten!!!!

Angeltipps:
1.:. Der Dorsch beisst (meist)auf Grund
Dahin muss auch der Köder. Je länger an am Grund geführt werden kann, desto eher kann ein Dorsch beissen. Nur Köder im Wasser bringen Fisch!! Wer nicht ständig konzentriert angelt, wird auch weniger fangen.

2.: So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig
Je leichter ein Köder ist, desto länger taumelt er nach dem anheben zum Grund zurück, desto länger hat auch der Dorsch Zeit zum beissen. Deswegen verwendet man Pilker/Beifänger so leicht wie möglich, aber so schwer, dass sie kontrolliertes Angeln am Grund zulassen.

3.: Andrift/Abdrift
Da der Kaptitän jedem Gast die gleichen Chancen einräumen will, setzt er den Kutter beim Angeln so ab, dass man abwechselnd auf der An- und der Abdriftseite steht.

Andrift (Wind im Rücken): Der Kutter treibt auf den Pilker zu und über ihn hinweg, wenn man den Köder nicht wieder rechtzeitig einholt. Dann gibts Ärger mit den Kollegen auf der Gegenseite, wenn man deren Schnüre „fängt“. Auf der Andriftseite wirft man deswegen weit aus, um möglichst viel Zeit zum Pilken zu haben, bis der Kutter über den Pilker wegtreibt. Je weiter man wirft, desto mehr Zeit ist der Pilker im Wasser. Deswegen keine oder max. 1 Beifänger montieren, da diese Wurfweite kosten. Sobald der  Pilker am Schiff angekommen ist (Schnur zeigt senkrecht nach unten) den Pilker einholen und erneut auswerfen.

Abdrift(Wind im Gesicht): Der Kutter treibt vom Pilker weg. Durch den Druck auf die Schnur treibt der Pilker dann irgendwann hoch und ist nicht mehr am Grund. Daher lässt man den Köder nur an der Bordwand herab und beginnt zu pilken. Deswegen muss man auch immer  wieder etwas Schnur nachlassen, bis der Pilker wieder am Grund ist. Ist der Köder zu weit vom Schiff entfernt, um kontrolliert angeln zu können, holt man ihn wieder ein und beginnt von neuen 

4.: Kontrolliert angeln
Schon beim auswerfen nicht einfach die Schnur ablaufen lassen, sondern leicht bremsen. So kann man genau merken wann der Pilker auf Grund auftriftt (leichter Ruck oder erschlaffen der Schnur). Je früher man das  merkt, desto länger kann man angeln, desto eher wird ein Dorsch beissen.
Auch beim Pilken nicht einfach die Rute hochreissen und wieder senken. 
Nach dem „hochreissen“ der Rute kurz warten, bis der Pilker die Schnur nach unten zieht und „streckt“. Dann mit dem Finger auf der Schnur mit der Rutespitze dem absinkenden Pilker „hintergehen“. So merkt man auch vorsichtige Bisse von Dorschen, die sonst vielleicht den Pilker wieder ausgespuckt hätten. Und man merkt auch gleich, wenn man wider auf Grund ist und kann so öfter pilken, und fängt so mehr Dorsch.

5.: Flach und tief
Je nach Jahreszeit stehen die Fische im flacheren oder tieferen Wasser, wo die Kapitäne dann auch versuchen den Fisch zu finden. 
Flacheres Wasser: Weit auswerfen, und möglichst leicht fischen
Tiefes Wasser: Braucht man nicht so weit werfen, und kann/muss schwerere Pilker verwenden.

Dies sind nur die ersten Anhaltspunkte für den zukünftigen erfolgreichen Meeresangler - weitere Infos findet Ihr genügend hier im Forum.


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Also Thomas
Das hast du mal wieder super hin bekommen. Großes Lob von mir.
Dem ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zufügen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschknorpel (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

|good:.... sehr gut Thomas, wirklich gut.
Aber ein ganz wichtiges Detail möchte ich nochmals ganz weit nach vorne Schieben.
.... an alle Kutterangler und die die es werden wollen, immer schön locker bleiben und daran denken " Das Erlebnis zählt mehr als das Ergebnis". Wer so an die Sache rangeht wird auch nicht enttäuscht. Freut euch über jeden *einzelnen* Fisch und meckert nicht über zu wenige. Mit dem Fahrtgeld habt ihr keine Garantie erworben, sondern Möglichkeiten. In der Natur ist es eben so, "mal gewinnt der Fisch und mal der Angler" und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Da hast du wirklich recht



Was ich vielleicht noch zu deinem Beitrag hinzufügen würde Thomas, wäre, dass man auch immer ein Totschläger und Filitiermesser dabei haben sollte.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Fangt doch mal ne Liste an mit Sachen, die man UNBEDINGT dabei haben sollte.
ich nehm z. B. immer mrogens vor dem Angeln ein Bier und die Flasche zum betäuben, Totschläger würde ich nicht brauchen )

Aber macht mal ne Liste, dann tacker ich das oben mit rein.



			
				Dorschknorpel schrieb:
			
		

> " Das Erlebnis zählt mehr als das Ergebnis".


Deswegen ja schon der erste Satz:


> Angeln auf den Kuttern ist mehr als nur Fische fangen


----------



## Dorschknorpel (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

ische weissse#h. Wollte es nur noch mal deutlich herausstellen, bei dem ganzen Gemecker hier an Board|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hast auch wieder recht ))


----------



## Fxxziexxr (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hallo Thomas,

dann werde ich mir die Info´s aus Deinen beiden Tröt´s mal für morgen hinter die Ohren schreiben.
Die tröt´s kommen mir sehr gelegen, da ich morgen meine erste Kutterfahrt mache, von Fehmarn mit der MS Silverland.
Das Wetter soll ja gut werden, im Augenblick ist die Vorhersage :
Trocken, WS 3-4, in Böen 4-5, Wellenhöhe 0,5 - 0,8.
Tja, das Wichtigste für die Tour hole ich mir nachher noch....
Reise- bzw. Antikotztabletten . Ich habe leider Schwierigkeiten mit meiner Seefestigkeit und dem :v:v:v.

Du hast nicht zufällig noch ein paar Tipps zu diesem Thema ?

Schöne Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Naja, Seekrankheit ist auch son Thema, das aber immer sehr vom persönlichen Empfinden und auch der persönlichen Vereträglichkeit der Medikamente abhängt.
Guck mal:
hier, hier, hier oder hier


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Also ich würde sagen was man unbedingt braucht:

1. Rutenhalter
Eventull ein Gummiband, Klettband oder spezielle Relingshalter
2. Todschläger
Auch ganz wichitg, zum töten der Fische. Man kann natürlich auch eine leere Bierflsche, Hammer oder ähnliches nehmen.
3. Regenzeug
Ganz wichtig. Auch immer im Sommer mit nehmen. Auf See kann das Wetter manchmal ganz schnell umkippen.
a)
Regenjacke : Ich nehme da Ölzeug von der Berufsgenossenschaft
b) 
Regenhose : Auch dort nehme ich das Ölzeug der Berufsgenossenschaft.
c)
Gummistiefel : Gibt es für den Winter mit Futter und ohne.

Das Ölzeug ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber super. Dort kommt kein tropfen Regen durch und das ist an manchen Tagen ganz wichitg, wenn es 8 oder 10 Stunden auf See am regnen ist.

Regenhose:

4. Kühlsachen
Immer Sommer ist es ganz wichtig, da sonst der Fisch in der Hitze sehr schnell schlecht wird.



Das war es von meiner Seite aus erst einmal. Vielleicht fällt mir ja im laufe des Tages noch etwas ein.





Gruß Benny


----------



## sadako (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Was ich auch empfehlen würde: 
ein altes Küchen- oder Handtuch. 
Ich binde mein sogenanntes "Sifftuch" immer an der Reling direkt an meinem Platz fest, damit ich mir die Fischschlodder anstatt an meiner Kleidung daran halbwegs säubern kann. 
Im Übrigen benutze ich im Sommer, wenn es sehr warm sein sollte, immer noch ein zweites feuchtes Tuch, das ich über die Fische lege, damit sie nicht austrocknen... zumindest bin ich der Meinung, dass sie dann noch frischer aussehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



> Ich binde mein sogenanntes "Sifftuch" immer an der Reling direkt an meinem Platz fest


Stimmt, hab ich auch immer bei!


----------



## BennyO (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Oh ja das habe ich auch vergessen
Naja man kann ja nicht immer an alles denken ne?!




Gruß Benny


----------



## Macker (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Auch dran denken Reserfünfte Plätze abzusagen wenn mal was dazwischen kommt.
Weil gerade in der Woche ist es Schade wenn man Morgens im Hafen steht und nur mit 5oder 6 Leuten da ist weil eine größere Gruppe nicht da ist.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Toffee (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



BennyO schrieb:


> 4. Kühlsachen
> Immer Sommer ist es ganz wichtig, da sonst der Fisch in der Hitze sehr schnell schlecht wird.


 
Ganz wichtig!!Die Behandlung nach dem Fang:
-erst betäuben
- Kehlschnitt und  im Eimer mit kühlem Meerwwasser ausbluten lassen
- im Luftigen Behältnis nicht direkt der Sonne aussetzen , also feuchten Lappen drüber

Die Qualität beim Geschmack wird es später nicht nur dem Fänger danken.


Viele stellen halt ihren Fang gerne der restlichen Kuttergemeinde zur Schau:"Seht her, was wir schon gefangen haben" . Da liegen die Fische ungekehlt in der heißen Mittagssonne, um bestaunt zu werden.... Am Späten nachmittag, wenns ans filetieren geht , zerfällt der Fisch schon beim ersten Messerschnitt.
Das muß ja nicht sein.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Gut so, weitersammeln!
Nach dem Wochenende werd ich das dann mit oben reintackern!


----------



## beschu (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

und noch ein Nachtrag für Meck-pom:vergesst bitte nicht die Tageskarte für die Ostsee!!(ist leider hier gesetzlich v
orgeschrieben)die Besatzung ist dafür nicht verantwortlich;JEDER Angler muss sich selbst darum kümmern!!!!#cWenn sie nicht bei einer Kontrolle vorgelegt werden kann,wird es echt teuer#q  gruss beschu


----------



## sadako (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Achso: eine Ersatzrute und -rolle hab ich auch immer dabei... falls doch mal unerwarteterweise etwas zu Bruch geht. 
(Aber so gesehen hab ich sowieso alles doppelt und dreifach dabei: 3 Messer, 2 Knüppel, 2 Hakenlöser, mehrere Rutenhalter ... etc. pp) |rolleyes


----------



## bennie (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

man weiß ja nie


----------



## Fish&Chips (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Ich habe immer eine Rolle Gefrierbeutel dabei.
Nach Ende der Kuttertour kann man sie dann gleich Portionieren und in der Unterkunft entsprechend einfrieren.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Genau Gefrierbeutel sind immer dabei. Diverse Tücher und Lappen, siehe Vorposter. Wetzstahl, Wurzelbürste und Edelstahlseife. Wir wollen ja wieder gut aussehen(und riechen):q nach der Tour. Frau schaut ja bekanntlich zuerst auf die Finger|bigeyes. Ach ja Sonnencreme und Mütze sind bei mir auch unentbehrlich. Ersatzrute und Rolle habe ich auch immer dabei, aber zum Glück nie gebraucht. Denkt ihr eigentlich immer an euren Fischereischein???#c|kopfkrat Kann bei einer Kontrolle nämlich unangenehm werden. Der Irrglaube man brauche ihn auf See nicht, ist noch weit verbreitet.


----------



## Dorschknorpel (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Da habe ich doch glatt noch sehr Wichtiges vergessen. Neue Sprengringe und Drillinge als Ersatz und etwas zum Haken nachschärfen. Es ist nämlich schon abenteuerlich mit welchem Werkzeug da so den Fischen zu Leibe gerückt werden soll. Als wenn Rost und Patina besonders gut fangen


----------



## LumpenLuie (1. August 2007)

*Frage zum Kutterangeln*

Hi,

Ich fahre ab dem 4.08 in den Urlaub um Fedderwardersiel, und will unbedingt Hochseeangeln bzw. Kutterangeln.
Wie ich bereits mitbekommen habe, ist die Dorschsaison leider vorbei und Makrele ist angesagt!
Ich war bis jetzt nur Dorsch angeln und haben keinen blassen Schimmer wie man auf Makrele geht, es wäre nett wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte.
Danke jetzt schonmal
|bla:
Lumpe


----------



## Dakota (15. August 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Na, da sind doch schon eine ganze Menge guter Tipps zusammengekommen! Trotzdem, das wichtigste ist immer noch die richtige Einstellung mitzubringen!
Also kein verbissenes "Fisch, Fisch, Fisch", sondern den Tag auf See zu genießen, auch wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft!
Wie sagt Kapitän Günther Zander immer so schön: "Du hast eine Angelfahrt gebucht, keine Fangfahrt!" Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## kuhni2704 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hallo zusammen: Hier ein Nachtrag zum Beitrag von Toffee:
ERST BETÄUBEN, das ist richtig, korrekterweise und idealerweise sogar VOR dem ABHAKEN.
Sollte ich mal einen Drilling im Mundwinkel haben würde ich mir nämlich auch eine kurze Betäubung wünschen. Wär mir letzte Woche auf dem Kutter fast passiert, weil ein Experte (allerdings unter dem Einfluss von Kümmerling) Überkopfwürfe gemacht hat. War ziemlich knapp.

Ich empfehle weiterhin Kutterneulingen ein Auswurftraining. Pendelwürfe z.B. mit einem gefüllten Futterkorb vom Balkongeländer aus, damit man es dann auf dem Kutter kann. Damit gefährdet man keine Mitangler und kann auch selbst effektiver angeln.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. September 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



kuhni2704 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen: Hier ein Nachtrag zum Beitrag von Toffee:
> ERST BETÄUBEN, das ist richtig, korrekterweise und idealerweise sogar VOR dem ABHAKEN.
> Sollte ich mal einen Drilling im Mundwinkel haben würde ich mir nämlich auch eine kurze Betäubung wünschen. Wär mir letzte Woche auf dem Kutter fast passiert, weil ein Experte (allerdings unter dem Einfluss von Kümmerling) Überkopfwürfe gemacht hat. War ziemlich knapp.
> 
> Ich empfehle weiterhin Kutterneulingen ein Auswurftraining. Pendelwürfe z.B. mit einem gefüllten Futterkorb vom Balkongeländer aus, damit man es dann auf dem Kutter kann. Damit gefährdet man keine Mitangler und kann auch selbst effektiver angeln.




Glaube nicht,das sich meine Nachbarn weniger gefährdet 
vorkommen werden. 


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## kuhni2704 (15. September 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

|muahah:|good:


----------



## caddel (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

und um filetieren und kehlen zu können benötigt man auf dem Kutter auch ein Messer. Idealerweise hat man auch ein Mass dabei um den Fisch vermesen zu können. Mein Totschläger hat genau 40 cm. Genau das richtige Mass plus 2 cm.
Ostsee Schonmass Dorsch 38 cm.

Für die leicht seekrank werdenden Kutterfahrer empfehle ich das Mittel Vomex A in Zäpfchenform.
Auspacken, anspucken, einführen huuuuieeee da vergisst man sogar das :v


----------



## Datarius (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Ja Ihr habt ja schon recht viel zum Thema geschrieben, 
aber ab welcher Windstärke/Richtung/Wellenhöhe würdet Ihr es für unverantwortlich finden 
noch rauszufahren? Wir waren mal mal auf der MS Barentsee bei 7-8 aus Nordwest draussen da war an angeln nicht mehr zu denken. Von 12+2 Anglern + Besatzung waren 
9+1 lahmgelegt und wir fuhren wieder rein.

Zum Thema Seekrankheit empfehle ich immer Schokolade und Pfefferminztee

das hilft zwar nicht gegen die Übelkeit, schmeckt dafür aber beim kotzen nach
aftereight.

Spass beiseite ich hatte anfangs auch Probleme und meine Tochter 12 Jahre alt auch.
Reisegold Tabletten haben super geholfen wenn man sie rechtzeitig (24h vorher) einnimmt.
Die machen auch nicht so müde für die die nachher noch nach Hause fahren müssen.

Ich finde die 6-8 Stunden die geangelt wird gehört kein harter Alkohol an Deck. 
Nach dem ausnehmen auf der Rückfahrt kann man dann immer noch auf den Fang anstossen.

Gruss

Th. Schneider


----------



## Lenkers (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Leute ... *Schwimmwesten/Floatinganzug* !!! 

Am ende eines Angeltages wollt ihr doch nicht auf einem Brett von Bord getragen werden, oder ?#d


----------



## norge_klaus (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Andrift/Abdrift im Wechsel ist nicht überall üblich. Fahrt ihr ab Rügen mit einem Kutter, wird meist nicht gewechselt. Hat man sich für eine Seite entschieden, dann sind die Bedingungen den ganzen Angeltag gleich. Beste Plätze auch hier Bug/Heck, da kann man schon ein wenig variieren und mit der Drift spielen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



Dorschknorpel schrieb:


> ...... Denkt ihr eigentlich immer an euren Fischereischein???#c|kopfkrat Kann bei einer Kontrolle nämlich unangenehm werden. Der Irrglaube man brauche ihn auf See nicht, ist noch weit verbreitet.



Hallo!

Wir waren am WE das erste mal auf der Ostsee.
Dass wir einen Fischreischein brauchen wussten wir nicht.
Hat aber auf tem Kutter auch niemand gesagt.
Ist der Schein des VDSF damit gemeint oder eine Küstenkarte?

... wir hatten die Scheine im Auto und auch Einen ohne Schein dabei


----------



## Klaus S. (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Ist der Schein des VDSF damit gemeint oder eine Küstenkarte?



Küstenkarte


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Danke!

Bekomme ich die in Heiligenhafen bei Baltic oder muss ich dazu aufs Amt?


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Bekomme ich die in Heiligenhafen bei Baltic oder muss ich dazu aufs Amt?


 

...#c |rolleyes

Moin

Du verwechselst "Küstenkarte" mit Angelschein. In S.H. ist das befischen von Küstengewässern (solltest wissen was das ist, wenn Du einen ANGELSCHEIN hast, sonst nachlesen) nur mit Landesfischereischein(LFS) Deines Heimatbundeslandes, der aber theoretisch in allen anderen Bundesländern anerkannt wird  gestattet (mit einigen kleinen Ausnahmen z.B. Trave-,Schleischein) 
Hier wird kein weiterer Schein benötigt. 
Wenn man keinen LFS hat, besteht die Möglichkeit einen 40-tages Schein bei der *Behörde/Amt *(Baltic kann Dir da nicht helfen) zu beantragen.

In Meck.Pomm ist das ein bischen anders, Du brauchst zusätzlich zum LFS, grundsätzlich einen weiteren Schein, denn man an Tankstellen oder in Angelläden kaufen kann. Auch hier kann ein Touristenschein bei der Behörde beantragt werden, der zusammen mit der gekauften Küstenkarte, das Angeln legal ermöglicht.

nochmal zum mitschreiben 
Zum Befischen der Küstengewässer wird benötigt:

Schleswig Holstein
nur LFS (wie auch immer gültig, Lebenslang,10 Jahre, Jahresmarke #c)
-Ausnahmen beachten

Meck.Pomm
LSF (gültig)
+gekaufte Küstenkarte oder Erlaubnisschein

Niedersachsen
hier müßte jmd. anders weiterhelfen, hab ich mich noch nicht mit beschäftigt.


hoffeichkonntehelfen 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Moin...

@MFT-Chris:

BFS = Bundesfischereischein?

Leude... es gibt keinen BUNDESfischereischein, Fischereischeine sind Ländersache!
Übrigens, in der Theorie MUSS kein Bundesland die Scheine anderer Bundesländer anerkennen, wird aber zum Glück so gehandhabt, das regelt das Fischereigesetz.
Nicht als Kritik auffassen Chris, ok?! 
Aber mit der von Dir verwendeten Abkürzung "BFS" wirst auf Ämtern nicht weit kommen, von daher sollten wir gar nicht erst anfangen mit sowas um uns zu werfen. #h


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

@Steffen
hast natürlich Recht #6 war 'ne harte Nacht 
habs mal geändert 

Gruß Chris


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hallo Chris!

Das war doch genau meine Frage!
Also müssen wir die Fischereischeine mit aufs Boot nehmen und eine Küstenkarte brauchen wir in SH nicht.

Zur Anerkennung: DAV Scheine werden oft im Westen (VDSF) nicht von den Vereinen anerkannt.
Aber Du schreibst ja auch "theoretisch".


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Zur Anerkennung: DAV Scheine werden oft im Westen (VDSF) nicht von den Vereinen anerkannt.
> Aber Du schreibst ja auch "theoretisch".



Falsch... Du verwechselst jetzt die Scheine eines VERBANDES (VDSF/DAV) mit dem Fischereischein...

Der Fischereischein wird theoretisch und praktisch überall anerkannt.

DAV Mitgliedsausweis bzw. VDSF Sportfischerpaß sind was völlig anderes.
Die Verbände konkurieren gewissermaßen und verweigern teilweise Anglern aus dem anderen Verband die Ausgabe von ERLAUBNISSCHEINEN, sprich Tages/Wochen/Monats oder Jahreskarten, hat aber mit dem Fischereischein nichts zu tun.

@Chris, auch in der Trave bzw. Schlei wird der Fischereischein anerkannt, man benötigt nur ZUSÄTZLICH eine Erlaubniskarte, genauso wie in McPomm für die Küste.


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Falsch... Du verwechselst jetzt die Scheine eines VERBANDES (VDSF/DAV) mit dem Fischereischein...
> 
> Der Fischereischein wird theoretisch und praktisch überall anerkannt.
> 
> DAV Mitgliedsausweis bzw. VDSF Sportfischerpaß sind was völlig anderes.....



Hallo!

Ist zwar hier alles OT aber,
ich kenne 3 aktuelle Fälle, da wurden in hannoveraner Vereinen Personen nicht aufgenommen, weil sie ihren Fischreischein vor dem DAV abgelegt haben.
Deine Prüfung legst Du ja vor dem Verband ab.
Sie würden doch mit Vereinsbeitritt in einem hannoveraner Verein automatisch VDSF Mitglied.


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ist zwar hier alles OT aber,
> ich kenne 3 aktuelle Fälle, da wurden in hannoveraner Vereinen Personen nicht aufgenommen, weil sie ihren Fischreischein vor dem DAV abgelegt haben.
> ...



Dann wissen die Vereinsfuzzis nicht was Gesetz ist, die Prüfung um den Fischereischein zu bekommen, legst Du vor der Fischereibehörde ab, NICHT vor dem Verband, der Verband ist lediglich mit der Durchführung von Lehrgängen zur Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung beauftragt, ab und zu nehmen die Verbände auch die Prüfung im Auftrag der Fischereibehörde ab, mehr aber auch nicht...

Aber hast recht, is' alles OT... zum Glück hab ich mit Vereinen nix am Hut, schlag ich drei Kreuze  #h


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ...#c |rolleyes
> 
> Moin
> 
> ...


 
fischereischein nds ( der blaue lappen mit bild ) lebenslang gegen gebühr!


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> @Chris, auch in der Trave bzw. Schlei wird der Fischereischein anerkannt, man benötigt nur ZUSÄTZLICH eine Erlaubniskarte, genauso wie in McPomm für die Küste.


 
...wo hab ich den geschrieben das dem so ist ;+



			
				MFT-Chris schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Befischen der Küstengewässer wird benötigt:
> 
> Schleswig Holstein
> nur LFS (wie auch immer gültig, Lebenslang,10 Jahre, Jahresmarke #c)
> *-Ausnahmen beachten*


 

Damit war lediglich gemeint, das teilweise *nicht nur* der LFS gefordert wird, sondern auch ein zusätzlicher Erlaubnisschein 

Deine erste Kritik war angebracht, jetzt bitte nicht Kleinlich werden #6 

Mit Vereinen hab ich nichts am Hut und will ich auch nicht haben, von daher sind mir diese Verbandsquerelen fremd #c sorry


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> fischereischein nds ( der blaue lappen mit bild ) lebenslang gegen gebühr!


 
..ich hab irgendwo gelesen das man in NDS an Küstengewässern auch ganz ohne Schein darf, ist dem so oder ist das 'ne Legende wie auch Ostsee ohne Schein?


----------



## Quappenjäger (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

nee , nur mit , also legende!!!


----------



## caddel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ich hab irgendwo gelesen das man in NDS an Küstengewässern auch ganz ohne Schein darf, ist dem so oder ist das 'ne Legende wie auch Ostsee ohne Schein?


 
Moin Chris,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen gerade mit dem Landesverband vom VDSF wegen diesem Thema telefoniert.
Dort wurde mir bestätigt, das man *keinen *Schein für das Angeln in *Küstengewässern* braucht.
Personalausweis genügt.
Wenn man dort allerdings Gastkarten für Binnengewässer haben möchte, muß man den Sportfischereischein haben.#6 

In Niedersachsen heißt der Fischerschein. 
Wenn man jetzt noch da wohnt, bekommt man damit aber noch immer keine Gastkarten, denn dafür muß man sich den Landesfischereischein besorgen|bigeyes.
 Das geht nur per Antrag auf dem Amt. |uhoh:
Hier wird dann nach so wichtigen Dingen wie z.B.Vorstrafen gefragt.#q

Hat man diese Hürde übersprungen, bekommt man den Landesfischereischein auf Lebenszeit für rund 30,--€ einmalige Zahlung.

Gruß
Caddel


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

ich glaube nicht das man in nds den fischereischein einfach für 30euro bekommt muss man dafür nicht eine prüfung ablegen???|bigeyes


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Den Schein für SH soll man für 40 Tage als "Touribonus" ohne Sportfischerprüfung bekommen.

Der Schein "Landesfischereischein" für NDS ist eine Karte, die überall in NDS anerkannt wird.
Dann "soll" man den Sportfischerpass und VDSF-Marke für Küstengewässer nicht mehr brauchen.


----------



## Ute (22. September 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



hoffeichfangwas schrieb:


> Den Schein für SH soll man für 40 Tage als "Touribonus" ohne Sportfischerprüfung bekommen.



Wurde mir gestern auf der Brücke gezeigt so einen Schein. Und der kauft sich diesen Schein öfters.
Finde ich eine schweinerei, sowas.
Von Mindestmaße hatte der noch nie was gehört.


----------



## brenner (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hallo,
Um in Niedersachsen einen Fischereischein ( blaues Dokument) zu bekommen muss man die Fischereiprüfung vorlegen ( grüner Schein), die Gebühren liegen einmalig so um 30€.
Damit kann man dann in SH an den Küstengewässern (z.B. Fehmarn) ohne weitere Gebühren angeln. 
Hat man keinen Fischereischein  muss man einen Erlaubnisschein erwerben, auf Fehmarn kostet der 20€ , dieser Schein ist ab Ausstellungsdatum 40 Tage gültig.
Ich würde mich allerdings bei der jeweiligen Stadtverwaltung informieren, ob es sonstige Sonderregelungen gibt.


----------



## Koelnhorst (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hallo Leute,
viele interessane Infos hier.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch.ich möchte im frühjahr mal eine Kuttertour mitmachen.
Welches Gerät brauche ich? Pilkrute? Bootsrute? Oder tut es auch eine Welsrute, die könnte ich anschließend noch an meinem Hausgewässer benutzen?
Welche Schnur und wie stark? Stationär oder Multirolle?
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.
Gruß,
Koelnhorst


----------



## Koelnhorst (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Haaaaallloooo,
keiner da der mir weiterhelfen kann?


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Schreib dir gleich etwas. Bereite gerade einige Links vor.

Mario


----------



## jannisO (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Also ich benutze diese Rute :

http://cgi.ebay.de/YAD-YAD-Kansas-2...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Sowie diese Rolle: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170267448268&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007



Es mag sicher bessere Ruten und Rollen geben, jedoch für mein teil bin ich damit sehr zufrieden


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Tach Horst!|wavey:

Hier sind doch echt ne Menge Trööts drinn, wo Leute ihr Kuttergerät beschreiben und dazu Tipps geben...:q

Das hier ist ein "Wichtig was man sonst so auf dem Kutter dabeihaben soll" Trööt!

Da sollen eigentlich keine Fragen rein.


Für mal einen Tag auf dem Kutter zu fischen langt dir ne schwere Hecht bzw. Wallerrute und ne stabile Statio (ab 4000er Größe)!

Für alles Weitere an Gerätefragen mach doch bitte nen eigenen Trööt auf.










@Mods,

bitte anschließend die letzten vier Posts löschen!:m


----------



## derporto (14. August 2009)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..ich hab irgendwo gelesen das man in NDS an Küstengewässern auch ganz ohne Schein darf, ist dem so oder ist das 'ne Legende wie auch Ostsee ohne Schein?



bis vor wenigen jahren muss es noch so gewesen sein. habe in etwas älterer fachlektüre (ca. 10 jahre alt), gelesen, dass die niedersächsischen küstengewässer die einzigen sind, an denen kein fischereischein benötigt wird. ob dies allerdings immer noch so ist weiß ich nicht. es war allerdings definitiv so.


----------



## Freddy_The_Eagle (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Moin Leute!
Ich hab folgendes Problem:

*Seekrankheit*

Vor einem Jahr hab ich mit meinem Vater und meinen Cousins Makrelenangeln auf der Nordsee gemacht (Ms Blauort Büsum) 
Es war ein warmer Tag im Sommer.

Ich war morgens voll gut drauf dann sind wir zum Schiff gegangen...

Als wir aus dem Hafen ausgelaufen sind, wurde mir langsam übel...dann hab ich mich erst mal pennen gelegt...

Kurz nach dem Startschuss, als die ersten Makrelen bereits gefangen waren, hab ich voll über Bord gekotzt...


Die ganze Fahrt über ging das so...dann gab es auch noch Essen...und natürlich auch noch *Erbsensuppe.*

Ich möchte dieses Jahr gerne Dorschangeln gehn...ohne zu reiern.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps gegen Seekrankheit geben.
Das wär sehr nett...

Gruß Freddy


----------



## muz660socke (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hallo Freddy
Versuch es mal mit Stada Reisetabletten. Ich habe mit den Dingern beste Erfahrungen gemacht. Morgens eine, mittags eine und die Welt ist in Ordnung.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



Freddy_The_Eagle schrieb:


> ...dann hab ich mich erst mal pennen gelegt...



Das ist eine der besten Methoden, richtig Seekrank zu werden.

Ist man anfällig für Seekrankheit ist der beste Platz an Deck, wo man sich optische Fixpunkte sucht an denen man sich orientieren kann.


----------



## Locke4865 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist eine der besten Methoden, richtig Seekrank zu werden.
> 
> Ist man anfällig für Seekrankheit ist der beste Platz an Deck, wo man sich optische Fixpunkte sucht an denen man sich orientieren kann.



genau so isses der Fixpunkt heißt Horizont
die größten Fehler ist wenn man nur in den Sachen kramt und die Augen immer dabei in Richtung Deck hat oder unter Deck geht
das Auge muß die Schankungen des Gleichgewichtsorgan nachvollziehen können (optisch)
hab da mal was von einer Brille gehört in welcher ein künstlicher Horizont eingebaut war
sah zwar gewöhnungbedürftig aus soll aber geholfen haben
ansonst hilft die gute alte Reisetablette oder wer´s mag Reisekaugummi


----------



## Freddy_The_Eagle (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

danke ich werde dann mal gucken was mir so hilft...


----------



## Anglerniki (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

probiers hiermit freddy!
http://www.pressetext.de/news/010215064/brille-gegen-seekrankheit/


----------



## Welssucher (8. März 2011)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Hoffe ich bin hier richtig:

Wollte in den nächsten 2 Wochen dem hohen Norden einen Besuch abstatten und es aufm Kutter auf Plattfisch versuchen. 

Weiss jemand wie die Buttfänge zur Zeit sind? und von welchem Kutter?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## onyx134 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Zu beachten beim Kutterangeln*

Ich gebe euch hiermit den ultimativen Tipp um diese elendige Kotzerei, die nicht nur dem Erbrechenden sondern jedem anderen an Bord tierisch auf den Nerv geht, ein für alle Mal ein Ende zu setzen.
Der Wirkstoff in diesem Medikament ( Medikamente bekommt man in der Apotheke) heißt Vomacur und ist allgemein gegen Übelkeit und Erbrechen. Kostenpunkt zwischen 4-7 € je nach Hersteller. 
Halbe stunde Vor der Ausfahrt nehmen und den Tag geniesen...


----------

